# Prego



## francisgranada

Cuál es la palabra adecuada española que corresponde al italiano "prego" en las siguientes situaciones:

 1) - Grazie! - Prego! (respuesta a "gracias")
2) - Passami quel libro, prego! (cuando pido un servicio/favor etc ... de alguién)
3) - Prego, ecco il libro.  (cuando doy/pongo etc ... algo a alguién)
4) - Prego, il piatto che Lei ha ordinato.  (cuando se da/ofrece etc ... algo a alguién, p.e. en el restaurante)

(le espressioni "de nada" e "por favor" le conosco, ovviamente, però non sempre sono sicuro del loro uso e vorrei conoscere anche altre espressioni possibili ...)

 Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Francis, qué sorpresa por estos lares 

No es muy claro el diálogo en los ejemplos, sería importante distinguir cada interlocutor. En todo caso diría:

1) de nada

2) gracias

3) aquí tiene


----------



## francisgranada

Geviert said:


> ... No es muy claro el diálogo en los ejemplos, sería importante distinguir cada interlocutor ...



Hola, Geviert .Factum est ...


----------



## Agró

Geviert said:


> Hola Francis, qué sorpresa por estos lares
> 
> No es muy claro el diálogo en los ejemplos, sería importante distinguir cada interlocutor. En todo caso diría:
> 
> 1) de nada
> 
> 2) gracias/por favor
> 
> 3) *y 4)* aquí tiene*(s)*


Francis, "alguien" no lleva tilde, per carità...


----------



## francisgranada

Agró said:


> Francis, "alguien" no lleva tilde, per carità...



Nunca más ... (te prometo)


----------



## francisgranada

En mi ejemplo 2), ¿no se podría decir algo como "te/le pido"? Osea el verbo pedir tiene una connotación más "fuerte" y no se usaría en eses casos ...


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> En mi ejemplo 2), ¿no se podría decir algo como "te/le pido"? Osea el verbo pedir tiene una connotación más "fuerte" y no se usaría en eses casos ...



No.
Además de _por favor_ puedes usar _haz(me) el favor_, _¿quieres?_, o más formalmente _¿serías tan amable?_


----------



## Elxenc

francisgranada said:


> En mi ejemplo 2), ¿no se podría decir algo como "te/le pido"? Osea el verbo pedir tiene una connotación más "fuerte" y no se usaría en eses casos ...




Salve!  

Oppure, anche, una formula, praticamente, dimenticata, al meno in Spagna:  *Podrías *pasarme/darme ese libro; *Serías* tan amable de..


----------



## Geviert

Elxenc said:


> Salve!
> 
> Oppure, anche, una formula, praticamente, dimenticata, al meno in Spagna:  *Podrías *pasarme/darme ese libro; *Serías* tan amable de..



¿En que sentido "olvidada"? ¿nadie usa esas formas estándar? qué terrible.


----------



## francisgranada

Y si quisiera decir, independientemente de mis ejemplos concretos, por ejemplo "Ti prego di darmi questo libro", entonces ¿sería "normal" decir "Te pido de darme ese libro" o no? 

(La substancia de mi pregunta es la ausencia del verbo "pregare" en el español y también la falta de "pedir" en italiano ... )



Geviert said:


> ¿En que sentido "olvidada"? ¿nadie usa esas formas estándar? qué terrible.


Tienes razón, si está así ...


----------



## Geviert

_Pregar _existe en español (es un arcaísmo), pero no en el significado de tus frases. (Pedir = chiedere).


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> Y si quisiera decir, independientemente de mis ejemplos concretos, por ejemplo "Ti prego di darmi questo libro", entonces ¿sería "normal" decir "Te pido de darme ese libro" o no?
> 
> (La substancia de mi pregunta es la ausencia del verbo "pregare" en el español y también la falta de "pedir" en italiano ... )
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, si está así ...



Te ruego que me des este libro. (esto tendría sentido después de pedirte el libro veinte veces y después de otras tantas negativas).

Lo normal:
Dame ese libro, por favor.
¿Me das/pasas ese libro, por favor?


----------



## francisgranada

Geviert said:


> _Pregar _existe en español (es un arcaísmo), pero no en el significado de tus frases


Ho guardato nel DRAE .... Hai ragione, c'è una gran "bella" differenza tra _pregare_ e _clavar ...  _


----------



## francisgranada

Verdad, Agró, tenemos también el verbo _rogar_...  (motivo para un nuevo hilo para entender mejor la diferencia entre pedir y rogar)


----------



## Elxenc

No consigo cancelarlo. Borro el mensaje, no aportaba nada. Era una queja por la "falta de educación" actual


----------



## Geviert

francisgranada said:


> Verdad, Agró, tenemos también el verbo _rogar_...  (motivo para un nuevo hilo para entender mejor la diferencia entre pedir y rogar)



Se trata sin duda de una diferencia moderna o secular, dado que rogar es, después de todo, una forma particular de pedir (y en ámbito religioso más aún). En italiano se mantiene todavía este nexo, pero reduciendo la primera persona del indicativo presente del verbo pregare (io prego) a interjección de cortesía (tu pregunta, Francis).

Las formas estándar según la Treccani son:

1) rispondere a persona che ringrazia: «Molte grazie» «Prego!»,
2) o chiede scusa: «Mi scuso per il ritardo» «Prego!»,
3) o per invitare ad accomodarsi, a entrare, a sedere, a uscire: s’accomodi, prego!
4) a prendere cosa che si offre e sim.: ne prenda ancora, prego!
5) anche prego?, con tono di domanda, formula usata quando non si è capito o non si è sentito bene quello che è stato 
detto, per invitare chi ha parlato a ripetere: come ha detto, prego? (o semplicem. prego?).


----------



## davideprofe

I significati di una parola in una lingua non sono sempre ben divisi quando visti dal punto di vista di un'altra. 

L'espressione italiana "prego" io la interpreto come "il rimasuglio" di frasi più lunghe, come: "Grazie!" "Prego = La prego di non darmele (non ce n'è bisogno)". 
"Avanti, prego... = Avanti, la prego di venire avanti", "Come, prego? = "La prego di ripetere", e cosí via. 

In questo modo si capisce come possa essere detta in cosí diversi contesti e con significati cosí diversi. 

Ora, tutto questo è esclusivamente una supposizione funzionale ai corsi. Mi è molto più facile spiegare "prego" perché le frasi della spiegazione contengono una struttura simile, rispettivamente con "pregare+di+infinito" e "rogar+que+subjuntivo" (Te ruego que pases). Evidentemente, non è necessario capire tutta la teoria che c'è dietro l'uso del "di", o la frequenza relativa della struttura (rogar + infinitivo) e le sue limitazioni, per capire l'essenziale.

1) Come risposta a "gracias": De nada. (Le ruego que no me las dé).
2) Equivale o precede "Si figuri", "Non c'è problema", "Non importa", "Non succede niente" (meno usata e di registro più familiare). Lo spagnolo dispone di "No hay problema", "No importa", "No pasa nada", e in alcune varietà si riconoscono con questo senso espressioni come  "¡Imagínese!". (Le ruego que no se disculpe)
3) Invito: lo spagnolo, che io sappia o mi venga in mente, dispone solo di "¡Adelante!", o la più familiare "¡Vamos!", che corrisponderebbe a "Dai!". Ma sono sicuro che rovistando ce ne saranno altre. (Le ruego que haga lo que le ordeno 
4) Idem. Eventualmente, "¡Sírvase!", che però è, di nuovo, traduzione del verbo e non esattamente del "prego". (Le ruego que se sirva)
5) "¿Como?" o "¿Cómo ha dicho usted?". Che io sappia, lo spagnolo non dispone d'altre formule, ma ripeto, posso sbagliarmi. (Le ruego que repita lo que ha dicho).

Benvenuti esercizi in cui lo studente debba discriminare, in base alla situazione, se è opportuno o no usare "prego". Qualcuno ne conosce?

Grazie, 

Davide Martini


----------



## violapais

francisgranada said:


> Cuál es la palabra adecuada española que corresponde al italiano "prego" en las siguientes situaciones:
> 
> 2) - Passami quel libro, prego! (cuando pido un servicio/favor etc ... de alguién)
> Passami quel libro per favore (più comune)
> Passami quel libro, ti prego (meno comune, fa più "implorazione" che richiesta)
> Ti prego di passarmi quel libro (altra opzione, ma secondo me meno usata)
> 
> 3) - Prego, ecco il libro. (cuando doy/pongo etc ... algo a alguién)
> Non so se direi "prego", nel porgere a qualcuno un libro o qualcosa... nemmeno in situazioni formali. Però forse sono io ad essere poco educata.
> 
> 4) - Prego, *ecco* il piatto che Lei ha ordinato. (cuando se da/ofrece etc ... algo a alguién, p.e. en el restaurante) - io aggiungerei un "ecco", senza mi suona poco naturale



So che è un po' fuori dal contesto, nel senso che non era richiesta una "correzione" in italiano... però forse può essere utile.


----------

